# Glam Soup in 2009



## Janice (Jan 11, 2009)

We're bringing Glam Soup back for 2009 and looking to freshen things up a bit. We'd like to see more of a roundtable discussion with several people discussing the latest makeup gossip + being open and honest about their opinions.  

I'm looking for MAC Fanatics/hardcore makeup addicts who want to talk about


Holiday collections from both MAC and other prestige brands 
Recently released MAC Collections (2009) 
Upcoming 2009 collection speculation 
Stila + Barbie 
BS 
If you've ever listened to previous Glam Soup shows, you might be aware that we can get a little off track so people who don't mind talking a little about everything are certainly welcome!

The shows are *LIVE* and recorded for posterity, we need you to be available from 9PM CST for up to 2 hours. (depending on how much fun we're having!) We'll probably end up inviting the people who shine back for future episodes so there is an opportunity for you to become a long term panelist.  

If you're up for it, we have a show *tomorrow* (1/11) and I would appreciate anyone willing to step up and be a part of the Glam Soup panel! You can shoot me a PM *Janice* or a email ([email protected]) and let me know you're interested and why we should invite you to become a Glam Soup panelist and if you can make the show tomorrow. If you can't I still want to hear from you so make sure to contact me.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 12, 2009)

Was there a show yesterday? I went to listen to it this morning and it give me 11/17/2008 as the latest show.


----------

